# Muting



## iPDI (4 Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Verpackungsanlage, auf welcher das Material direkt mit dem Stapler in die Anlage gefahren wird. Die Anlage ist mit einem Lichtgitter umgeben.

Nun ist das Muting das Problem. Bei Muting mit einer Rollenbahn oder so, ist kein Problem mit den Mutingsensoren (gibt auch genügend Beispiele dazu), da das Material immer auf dieselbe weise eingefahren wird. Wie sieht es nun mit dem Stapler aus? Dieser fährt nicht immer auf die selbe Weise an die Anlage. Habt ihr dazu irgendwelche Beispiele? Oder wie löst ihr das? Rein softwaremässig darf man die Mutingfunktion nicht lösen.

Danke und Gruss iPDI


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Juli 2010)

Rein Softwaremässig darfst du nicht vorgehen. Aber du kannst z.B. einen Softwarekontakt verwenden und den Stapler über eine Schaltmatte den 2. Mutingkontakt auslösen lassen. Viel besser wäre aber wenn du es schafft den Aufgabebereich ausserhalb deines Sicherheitsbereiches zu legen.


----------



## Safety (4 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
mit einem klassischen Muting kannst Du so was nicht angehen.
Normen sind EN 415-2 und glaube 4
Ein Vornorm die besonders zu empfehlen ist :
DIN CLC TS 62046 - 2009-04
Hier wird genau auf die verschiedenen Mutingsysteme eingegangen.

Aber ich bin der Meinung, Du kannst einiges mit einem Stapler nicht erfüllen.

Eine denkbare Lösung wäre zwei Lichtgitter hintereinander anzuordnen.
Wenn der Werker eine neue Palette einstellen will aktiviert er das Muting, die erste Lichtschranke wird deaktiviert und die zweite aktiviert und alles in dem Bereich zwischen den LS sicher abgeschaltet. Die Maschine kann so weiterlaufen, aber alles was dem Werker der nun in dem Palettenbereich ist, gefährlich werden kann ist aus.


----------



## iPDI (5 Juli 2010)

Danke für eure Hilfe. So hätte ich dies auch gelöst. Sehe jedoch auch hier, dass es wohl keine wirklich definiert Lösung für diese Anwendung gibt.

Das "Problem" bei meiner kleinen Anlage ist, dass die Anlage während dem Muting nicht weiterfährt. Doch einfach den Not Halt auszulösen ist auch nicht optimal, da dieser wieder quittiert werden muss (und Not Halt via Fernbedienung quittieren" ist auch nicht wirklich sehr empfehlenswert  )


----------

